# Compiz-Fusion se ve lento, trabado, ¿es posible mejorarlo?

## martin.msr

Hola , necesito saber si hay manera de instalar compiz-fusion en mi amd64. Tube beryl en ubuntu y ahora quisiera tener compiz-fusion en gentoo, pero encontre muchas complicaciones en algunas guias que encontre. Asi que si alguine ya lo ha hecho quizas pueda darme una mano....

 :Smile:  Gracias

saludosLast edited by martin.msr on Fri Aug 24, 2007 5:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *martin.msr wrote:*   

> Hola , necesito saber si hay manera de instalar compiz-fusion en mi amd64. Tube beryl en ubuntu y ahora quisiera tener compiz-fusion en gentoo, pero encontre muchas complicaciones en algunas guias que encontre. Asi que si alguine ya lo ha hecho quizas pueda darme una mano....
> 
>  Gracias
> 
> saludos

 

Hasta donde yo se, compiz/beryl/fusion no tienen nada que les impida correr en amd64. Deberían funcionar igual que en x86 (si es que eso es funcionar jejeje).

No te puedo dar instrucciones concretas, porque no los uso, pero se que están en el overlay xeffects, que puede ser instalado usando layman.

----------

## martin.msr

Claro, 

he seguido esta guia

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion

pero cuando trato de emerger compiz-fusion, no encuantra ningun paquetre con dicho nombre

 :Sad: 

----------

## Cereza

Porque compiz-fusion no está en portage, ese mismo enlace que tu has escrito explica como instalar el overlay con svn o layman. ¿Tal vez no has instalado el ebuild xeffects o no has configurado bien layman? ¿emerge da algún otro error?

----------

## ozito

El HowTo que indicas funciona correctamente, pues el día 20 lo instalé en mi amd64 sin ningún problema:

```
# genlop -s compiz-fusion

 * matches found:

     Mon Aug 20 13:28:57 2007 >>> x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.5.2

     Mon Aug 20 13:32:41 2007 >>> x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-0.5.2

     Mon Aug 20 13:36:05 2007 >>> x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.5.2                   
```

¿Has seguido todos los pasos?

----------

## sirope

Yo lo hice usando la guia en la wiki de Xeffects:

Primero preparas el overlay:

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Overlay

Y luego vas con Compiz Fusion:

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion

Si portage no encuentra el paquete seguro que tu problema sera el overlay. Hay repositorios para Ubuntu y Arch de x86_64, asi que como ya te comentaron, el amd no sera problema.

Un saludo, suerte.  :Smile: 

----------

## kropotkin

como opinion personal.

te recomiendo beryl. encuentro que anda mucho mejor que fusion.

----------

## sirope

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> como opinion personal.
> 
> te recomiendo beryl. encuentro que anda mucho mejor que fusion.

 

Y yo te recomiendo Kwin, a mi me basta con el administrador de Composite en KDE. Aunque Fusion va mucho mas fluido que Beryl, eso es bien sabido.

----------

## martin.msr

bueno, muchisimas gracias...., no pude responder antes porque cuando trataba de ingresar al foro firefox me mostraba un error de base de datos del foro, supongo que abria algun problema.

El asunto es que logre instalar compiz-fusion, en realidad, en este momento estan emergiendo los 45 paquetes necesarios, jaja, asi que luego cuanto como fue. (segui la gui que yo mismo postee, pero habia tenido un pequeño fallo con LAYMAN)

Gracias y saludos!!

----------

## martin.msr

Hola, bueno, pude instalar perfectamente compiz-fusion... funciona todo. Tuve un problemita con los brodes de las ventaas (no aparecian) pero ya lo solucione. 

Ahora lo que veo es que compiz-fusion se me ve trabado. Por ejemplo: cuando muevo una ventana de un aldo al otro, veo que la ventana se mueve con las curvas caracteriticas de estos gestores 3D, pero el problema es que se ve  trabado, colgado, lento, y la verdad es que no se si es mi maquina la que no soporta un rendimiento mejor, o compiz-fusion el que anda lento...

Mi PC es un Sempron 3000+, con 1 GB de RAM DDR2, placa M2N-MX, GeForce 6100 de 256 MB

Con esta PC, compiz-fuison se deberia ver lento? si no es asi: ¿que puedo hacer para mejorar el rendimiento?

En ubuntu tengo BERYL y va de maravillas  :Sad: 

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *martin.msr wrote:*   

> En ubuntu tengo BERYL y va de maravillas 

 

Bienvenido a Gentoo. jeje.

Respecto a tu pregunta, nunca probé compiz-fusión pero si necesita para funcionar mas o menos lo mismo que beryl, con tu hardware debería sobrar.

Beryl puede funcionar fluidamente en un pentium III de 600Mhz con 256Mb de ram y una geforce 4 de 64Mb, es lo mas viejo que he probado hasta ahora.

Que se puede hacer para que vaya mas fluido, desconozco, al menos espero que te sirva el dato.

Salud!

----------

## ekz

Bueno hay opciones que es "casi obligacion" cambiar

*desactivar la iluminación

*desactivar la autodetección de refresco de pantalla (definirla al máximo o sino a los Hz de tu monitor, como te valla mejor)

*desactivar la sincronización vertical (vsync)

*plugins como blur y water no funcionan tan bien en tarjetas "antiguas" (al rato ponen lento)  (la tuya creo que no entra aqui)

*en mi gentoo, el plugin del cubo hace que todo valla lento, ni idea de la causa (lo desactivé)

Y si, lo bueno de beryl/compiz es que sus requerimientos son muy bajos, muchos al ver los videos piensan "hay que tener el tremendo PC para poder lograr eso", pero sucede al contrario   :Smile: 

bueno eso te puedo aconsejar por ahora.

SAludos!

----------

## martin.msr

Segui los consejos pero todo sigue igual...

conviene seguir con Beryl???? no estoy muy conforme con compiz-fusion, aunque he visto plugins realmente imprsionante

¿Tendra que ver el procesador? note que cuando emergo algun paquete, el rendimiento es insoportable, apenas puedo mover una ventana.

Saludos

----------

## kropotkin

 *martin.msr wrote:*   

> Segui los consejos pero todo sigue igual...
> 
> conviene seguir con Beryl???? no estoy muy conforme con compiz-fusion, aunque he visto plugins realmente imprsionante
> 
> ¿Tendra que ver el procesador? note que cuando emergo algun paquete, el rendimiento es insoportable, apenas puedo mover una ventana.
> ...

 

yo a di mi opinión, en mi maquina fusion va lento, como con retardos, pero beryl ningún problema.

yo te recomendaría instalar beryl y ver que tal anda.

luego quédate con el que mejores resultados tengas.

----------

## martin.msr

Bueno, antes de leer tu respuesta, ya estaba desinstalando fusion.... y se muy bien que beryl anda a mil maravillas pues lo tengo en ubuntu, jeje, asi que supongo que en gentoo no va a tener problemas

Muchas Gracias!!!

Saludos

----------

## sirope

En los foros en Opencompositing hablan que Fusion es más fluido y rápido que Beryl, y yo lo he comprobado.

Si tienes tiempo y ánimos de volver a emergerlo activa la opción "Indirect Rendering" y "Loose Binding" en el menú de Fusion-icon y sé feliz.

También sería buena idea que te deshicieras de AIGLX, (en caso que lo uses) y quedarte con el driver solito. No creo que te sea necesario deshacerte de ciertos plugins... Tanto en las binarias como en Gentoo, he probado y usado TODOS los plugins, y ninguno me ha afectado lo más mínimo en el rendimiento, ni blur, ni trailfocus, ni el cubo, ni nada, todo con 933MHz, 512RAM y GeForce MX4000 128MB.

Algo que sí me dió buenos resultados, (Gracias al blog de Fred.cpp) fue disminuir la tasa de refresco de la pantalla desde Beryl Manager.. 

Aún así.. yo te sigo recomendando Kwin.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Suerte, y un saludo!

----------

## kropotkin

instale fusion, luego de configurarlo mejoro el rendimiento pero ahí dos cosas que no puedo echar a andar.

1- Tengo sombra solo en e menús de aplicaciones gtk, no qt

2- Los preview de las ventanas no me funciona con ventanas minimizadas.

alguien sabe algo al respecto???

saludos.

----------

## ekz

Lo de las ventanas minimizadas aun no esta implementado, por ejemplo con el plugin shift (para tener cover-flow y flip3d)  las ventanas minimizadas salen representadas por un icono gigante. En los foros de opencompositing leí que aún no había sido implementado.

SAludos

----------

## kropotkin

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Lo de las ventanas minimizadas aun no esta implementado, por ejemplo con el plugin shift (para tener cover-flow y flip3d)  las ventanas minimizadas salen representadas por un icono gigante. En los foros de opencompositing leí que aún no había sido implementado.
> 
> SAludos

 

Gracias por la rspuesta   :Very Happy: 

----------

